
Ask HN: What is your best example of human persistence? - aakriti1215
It can be a personal story or a famous story, one you&#x27;ve lived or one you&#x27;ve observed.
======
ankurdhama
IMHO scientific discoveries are examples of human persistence. Usually the
media present these stories as these people are genius and some day they
suddenly discovered new things. The reality is that it required enormous
persistence for these discoveries, these scientists had to persistently worked
for decades and more to make those groundbreking discoveries. This also
applies to mathematics and engineering.

------
itamarst
Polynesian navigation and settlement:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polynesian_navigation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polynesian_navigation)

